# CacheCard in SAT-T60 / Caching OK but no Link light



## GCG (Jul 12, 2002)

The modem in my SAT-T60 died a couple of months ago. I went ahead and bought a CacheCard to be able to perform the daily calls through my internet connection while also getting the benefits of caching the TiVo database. 

I installed the CacheCard without a glitch and it worked beautifully speeding up things. I forced a daily call, which had not succeeded for almost a month, and it was perfect: the network connection took care of it. 

At the time its modem died my TiVo had firmware 3.5c. The new 3.5d was already distributed, but I guess my unit was not getting it because it was not performing the daily calls. As a result, with my first successful call after I installed the CacheCard, also came the 3.5d and the CacheCard stopped working. 

I finally got around to open the box again yesterday to reinstall the CacheCard drivers. I did that exactly like the first time, but with the following exception: I did not run TiVoflash. 

Here is where I got confused, on one hand the instruction are very especific about not running TiVoflash twice on the same unit, but I don't know if that applies after installations are overwritten by an update. I decided to play safe and not run it again. Did I do right, or should I had run it again? 

My problem now is that, although the card is being recognized, its drivers are loaded and the caching works OK, I cannot get a Link between my switch and my TiVo. So I'm back to square one in relation to my daily calls. 

Please, help!!!


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

GCG said:


> The modem in my SAT-T60 died a couple of months ago. I went ahead and bought a CacheCard to be able to perform the daily calls through my internet connection while also getting the benefits of caching the TiVo database.
> 
> I installed the CacheCard without a glitch and it worked beautifully speeding up things. I forced a daily call, which had not succeeded for almost a month, and it was perfect: the network connection took care of it.
> 
> ...


Have you tried a new cable and/or a different port on your router? If you are certain that the Caching is working properly than its likely you've installed the drivers correctly, and even if you are not getting an IP address from your router, you should still be getting a link light. The problem suggests you might be having an issue with physical connectivity more than anything else...


----------

